

Android Standardization Is Coming - nextparadigms
http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/03/30/google.pushing.to.standardize.android.3.arm/

======
ZeroGravitas
I wish Google would make a statement about this. I feel like I'm getting less
than no actual info once it's been through a chain of journalists, each with
zero technical understanding, all trying to understand it through an Apple-
based frame ("Fragmentation!!!!!111").

I like fragmentation. For all the talk, it doesn't seem to have held Android
phones back at all. And I get cheered up every time I see some random device
with two screens or a stylus or that transforms into a laptop or whatever. And
Android is moving ever wider. The guy they hired from Palm was excited to talk
at the launch of Honeycomb about how they were making Android more and more
modular (e.g. hardware keys no longer a requirement) to fit more and more
niches like car computers. He didn't say but he was certainly talking as if
they saw Android as the next Linux or Windows, not just a phone or tablet OS.

I'd be very disappointed if this move was designed to appease the tech media
that seem to think running Android 2.1 is a horrible fate far worse than death
and that the world only needs one phone and one tablet.

At the moment though, until I get some more info, I think it's just a bunch of
companies who suddenly all realised that Android sold an absolutely ridiculous
number of phones in the last 6 months and are trying to strategically position
themselves to get the maximum benefit for themselves from an Android dominated
future.

